# Score Frog Online



## scorefrog (Jul 15, 2011)

1st of all o-[][]-o to my Namesake CRAIG! I'm a great Fan of you!

Meanwhile I could get some practice in composing stuff and what is even more important (being stressed to death by building up my Orchestra Template) Everybody knows we Midi-Mockuppers are more programmers than musicians :mrgreen: 

None of the Songs is made with my latest Template which I just finished today. So I'll post the first Test-Demo these days and am very curious about your critics.
But meanwhile:

http://www.scorefrog.com/

Take your time o[]) 

A little collection of my "classics" I made during the last years. I especially kind of love the 80's Sci-Fi Soundtracks. 

And _-)


----------

